# Lamiglas XPS 703 rod for sale



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Lamiglas XPS 703 7' spinning rod for sale. Brand new. Awesome long casting light action trout/drum rod. Clearing out the bedroom. Asking $190


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

$180


----------

